# NGD: ESP Custom Shop Tele 7



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 12, 2011)

After a year and a half wait.... the day.... HAS ARRIVED!!! I finally got my ESP Custom Shop 7 string Tele and I could not be more excited/happy. This is definitely the nicest guitar I have ever owned, let alone held. The craftsmanship is impeccable. I made the neck the exact same specs as my Horizon NT-7 and it feel incredible. I'll shut up and let the pictures speak for themselves!

Specs:

ESP Telecaster 7 string
Swamp Ash wings/Maple neck through, Swamp Ash top
25.5" neck with Ebony fretboard
Black satin stain finish
EMG 81-7 bridge/EMG 707 neck
45mm Graphite nut
Thin U neck contour
24 XJ frets
Hipshot 7 fixed bridge
Sperzel locking tuners
Tuned: A E A D G B E with .59-.10 D'Addario strings


----------



## That_One_Person (Aug 12, 2011)

Holy shit....


----------



## habicore_5150 (Aug 12, 2011)

That_One_Person said:


> Holy shit....



indeed
even though im not that big a fan of teles, i still gotta admit


----------



## OrsusMetal (Aug 12, 2011)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeexy! About time you got this!


----------



## asher (Aug 12, 2011)

That is downright gorgeous.


----------



## -42- (Aug 12, 2011)

I think I speak for pretty much everyone when I say:


----------



## mayx (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, absolut stunning, love that raw look! 
Congrats!


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh god... Major want. HNGD mand!! Does that mean the rest of the band have got theirs too? I demand pics of all three!!


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 12, 2011)

I came....

Than Guitar is just freakin epic! Nice!


----------



## MikeH (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm going to steal that. Just a heads up. Even if I get caught, it will be worth the short time I spend with it.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 12, 2011)

InfinityAndThree said:


> Oh god... Major want. HNGD mand!! Does that mean the rest of the band have got theirs too? I demand pics of all three!!



No they turned their orders in a few months after mine so Ben is getting his in October and Zach gets his sometime in 2012. I knew exactly what I wanted so I was on the ball with my order hahaha.

I'll post pics of theirs when they get them though!


----------



## orakle (Aug 12, 2011)

fuckin nice guitar alex !

btw whitechapel completely stole the show on 10th august in Montreal, that was AMAZING !


----------



## PostApoc (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome NGD man! 

Now, make some videos or recordings with it! Gogo!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 12, 2011)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## ROAR (Aug 12, 2011)

That is so gorgeous.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 12, 2011)

It is a metal tele that doesn't look retarded. Excellent work


----------



## Sicarius (Aug 12, 2011)

Damn.

I want an ESP Custom Shop soo bad. Did they bookmatch a piece of Swamp ash and use it as the wings?


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 12, 2011)

Great, now I've got afternoon wood... 


Congrats, Alex!


----------



## Thoth (Aug 12, 2011)

Holy shit, awesome!!! Beautiful finish. The best tele I've ever seen, grats


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 12, 2011)

MY GOD!!!!! AWESOME!!!!! CONGRATS ALEX!!! HNGD!!!!


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Aug 12, 2011)

OMfingG, that is so killer!


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 12, 2011)

That thing is wicked and brutal!! So sick!!! If it sounds anything near my maple neck thru swamp ash Mayones, its gonna sound incredible!!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 12, 2011)

You absolute fucker. 

Everyone with functioning eyes is jealous of you, including me.


----------



## fps (Aug 12, 2011)

absolutely amazing guitar congrats!! that will surely be the most inspiring instrument to write on, 7 string teles are so unusual the sound will, i'm sure, be totally amazing. nice one!!


----------



## Miek (Aug 12, 2011)

Love the open grain.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 12, 2011)

really tasty!! Love the Tele shape, the natural black color looks beautifull.


----------



## CTxMetalhead (Aug 12, 2011)

Thats such a fucking nice guitar man! fuck i want that thing! Dude this is sick, i talked to Phil on facebook yesterday, and now im on here with Alex Wade...Do you think that ESP would start selling this beautys? im dying to have one.


----------



## pkgitar (Aug 12, 2011)

OH 
MY
GOD

JELLY?
YES

Congratulations!


----------



## Vincent Shore (Aug 12, 2011)

I multijizzed at this... Holy, fucking, shit, this is fucking unbelievable... Tele-romance.... Tele-gasm...


----------



## stevo1 (Aug 12, 2011)

!!


----------



## Jogeta (Aug 12, 2011)

Holy shit! That is tasty! Congratulations!


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 12, 2011)

I use a .062 usually. Alex do you really use a .059 for the drop A? Must have awesome intonation and action with that gauge.


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Aug 12, 2011)

Glup, you lucky sob...
D most METAL telecaster in d world.


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Aug 12, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> No they turned their orders in a few months after mine so Ben is getting his in October and Zach gets his sometime in 2012. I knew exactly what I wanted so I was on the ball with my order hahaha.
> 
> I'll post pics of theirs when they get them though!


 Oh ok haha. Cheers for posting pics when you get them. A WC ESP Custom family shot would be awesome!!


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Aug 12, 2011)

Dat ash!


----------



## Dvaienat (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats, that is a great looking guitar  

I bet it plays as good as it looks.


----------



## kris_jammage (Aug 12, 2011)

HOLY FUCKIN AWESOME BALLS!

That is amazing, so jealous rightnow!


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 12, 2011)

happy NGD.

the levels of jealousy rising inside of me are of unspeakable proportions.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 12, 2011)

You have good taste dude


----------



## Kstring (Aug 12, 2011)

One word 

DAYUMMM
DAYUMMM
GOD DAYUMMM





Ok three wordsM


----------



## Natil (Aug 12, 2011)

ash top is teh best


----------



## White Cluster (Aug 12, 2011)

Meh


----------



## cardinal (Aug 12, 2011)

KILLER. Congrats.


----------



## BangandBreach (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like a big, burnt steak. I love it.


----------



## Lewk (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice!Don't you find 45mm really narrow, though?


----------



## Neogospel (Aug 12, 2011)

Holy Shit!!! D:

I hate teles but yours is the only Tele I wont mind own !!

Damn it!!


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Aug 12, 2011)

That looks so sick! really diggin the non-fretmarked fretboard and emgs


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 12, 2011)

thats amazing dude. wow.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 12, 2011)

Damn nice guitar. Congrats!


----------



## TheDjentlman (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not lying when I say that's one of the nicest Guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Empryrean (Aug 12, 2011)

that thing is perfect


Alex wade > Garza-whats-his-face


----------



## theicon2125 (Aug 12, 2011)

Absolutely epic!!!

Any chance they are gonna make that a production model?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 12, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> I use a .062 usually. Alex do you really use a .059 for the drop A? Must have awesome intonation and action with that gauge.



I had it set up with a 59 but will probably go to a 62 because it's a ttaaaddd loose. I've been using a 64 some too and it's just a tad too thick so I think a 62 will be perfect!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 13, 2011)

Lewk said:


> Very nice!Don't you find 45mm really narrow, though?



I'm a girl and have small hands, so for me the 45mm makes a 7 string feel pretty much like a 6 string, which just makes my life a lot easier hahaha


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 13, 2011)

I played it during tonights set for the first time and ffuuccckkk mmeeee this thing rules. Just the feel of it in your hands is so comfortable and it sounds amazing. Every note is so defined and it has a lot of spank to it. The satin neck just lets your hand glide across it. I'm totally in love hahaha.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 13, 2011)

theicon2125 said:


> Absolutely epic!!!
> 
> Any chance they are gonna make that a production model?



I doubt it.... but if I got a production model I'd probably cry! hahaha


----------



## infernalservice (Aug 13, 2011)

Is the body a five piece? Looks like a stinger down the middle.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 13, 2011)

infernalservice said:


> Is the body a five piece? Looks like a stinger down the middle.



I believe it's a 4, I think the top is one piece if i'm not mistaken. I noticed the stinger too, very cool selection of that piece of wood!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 13, 2011)

wow crazy awesome guitar. nice to see some moderately new concepts/ideas for metal 7 strings 

im sure you're in cloud 9 right now, lol, congrats!


----------



## infernalservice (Aug 13, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I believe it's a 4, I think the top is one piece if i'm not mistaken. I noticed the stinger too, very cool selection of that piece of wood!



Yeah that top looks like one piece for sure. To me it looks like it's top, 2 ash wings, maple neck with ash stringer. It almost looks like a set neck with no heel in some pics. Either way it's refreshing to see an ESP 7 in a not so common shape.


----------



## Estilo (Aug 13, 2011)

Why is everyone on here such good photographers?


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 13, 2011)

amazing dude. congrats!


----------



## Enter Paradox (Aug 13, 2011)

OH LAWD

Best.Tele.Ever.
(coming from a non-tele fan, and now )

Congrats Alex on your NGD!


----------



## AcousticMinja (Aug 13, 2011)

WILLING TO TRADE FREEDOM FOR YOUR TELE


No but seriously, it's like the telecaster of my dreams.
Fuck!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Aug 13, 2011)

Alex you and the guys from Whitechapel have some fucking amazing guitars.
And I also can't get over Ben's swirled 8 string.


----------



## naavanka_ (Aug 13, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## naavanka_ (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## JP Universe (Aug 13, 2011)

Best Tele i've ever seen


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 13, 2011)

That Tele is one of the finest takes I've ever seen on that shape! Lovely thing!


----------



## Goatchrist (Aug 13, 2011)

OMG! Congrats! This is amazing! Beautiful!


----------



## Jinogalpa (Aug 13, 2011)

wow thats an awesome mighty Telecaster
that swamp ash grain must come from heaven


----------



## Grolli (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow! Awsome guitar you've got there! Defenitely one of the nicest ones I've seen in a very, very long time! Yummy!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 13, 2011)

The nicest Esp....EVER!


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 13, 2011)

I saw the pics on twitter, words cannot describe how nice that guitar is, congrats


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 13, 2011)

These deathcore kiddies with their br00tal Teles...



But seriously, wicked axe man.


----------



## exordium (Aug 13, 2011)

Not a fan of most Teles, but that looks simply amazing! That swamp ash ... :O


----------



## Shrooms (Aug 13, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> *I'm a girl* and have small hands, so for me the 45mm makes a 7 string feel pretty much like a 6 string, which just makes my life a lot easier hahaha



     

Yup just ruined this whole thread...

Loljk I'm still drooling over that guitar.


----------



## ffcwoods (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok now I wanna see the 8 string version of this! Awsome guitar Alex!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 13, 2011)

good shit!!! lovin that ash!


----------



## engage757 (Aug 13, 2011)

if anyone is looking for one of these, Pharoah on the ESP boards has a similar one for sale. 

THis one is sick! Congrats on getting it man!


----------



## Arcane66 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool guitar, man. I have to say that the look of the Horizon NT-7 is better. For some reason I just absolutely love the look of that thing, hah. I'm quite pleased with my RG7321 though and won't be upgrading for some time.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## metalvince333 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey man that looks freakin great!! Hey by the way.. I saw Ben using what looked like a custom guitar for like half the set in montreal.. what is it? I didnt make it close enough to read the brand...Is he still with ESP?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 14, 2011)

Oooh Yeah! Nice one Alex! Congrats!


----------



## Greatoliver (Aug 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Musza (Aug 14, 2011)

Welcome to the Telecaster 7 family and congratulations


----------



## Djent (Aug 14, 2011)

Completely one-ups Stef's ESP 7str tele by a mile!


----------



## VILARIKA (Aug 14, 2011)

One of the best ESP's ive ever seen...congrats to you sir.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 14, 2011)

Can't wait to see that hotness in action tomorrow in DC.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 14, 2011)

metalvince333 said:


> Hey man that looks freakin great!! Hey by the way.. I saw Ben using what looked like a custom guitar for like half the set in montreal.. what is it? I didnt make it close enough to read the brand...Is he still with ESP?



Yes he is, he just had this guy, Tom Smith, make him a few guitars that he plays live as well as his ESPs. They are pretty cool/unique guitars. You can find them on Facebook by searching for "TSmith Guitars". Marc from Veil of Maya plays one as well!


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 14, 2011)

Holy shit! That finish! 

Fucking congrats dude!


----------



## themike (Aug 14, 2011)

Now that I think about it I should have let you ship it to my place, it's kind of the first tele shape I've ever liked - borderline evil looking haha


----------



## Desi (Aug 14, 2011)

This is it! I'm crying the hardest I've ever cried at this moment. I'm never going to propose to a woman, EVER!! 

Congratulations on waiting a grueling year for this piece. Treat her well and she will never let you down. 

Btw, did I mention that I will never propose to a woman ever again? Yea, fuck women..that's all their good for anyways...


----------



## atticmike (Aug 15, 2011)

awesome man, congrats 

what was the price if I may ask ?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 15, 2011)

atticmike said:


> awesome man, congrats
> 
> what was the price if I may ask ?



Free. I'm an endorsed artist. Which is something I am grateful for.


----------



## atticmike (Aug 15, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Free. I'm an endorsed artist. Which is something I am grateful for.


 
yeah, for a free custom esp tele 7, I'd be fucking greatful as hell !

Putting my hopes on this happening sooner or later to me as well 

The wood and craftsmanship looks, quite unexpected from esp, freaking impeccable.

Are the emgs adjusted or factory default?


----------



## VILARIKA (Aug 15, 2011)

Any reason why you decided on those knobs? To me they look a little odd on the guitar but shit, everything else looks amazing on the guitar so whatever haha


----------



## Imalwayscold (Aug 15, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Congrats, I bet that was one hell of a wait


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks amazing dude, wicked aesthetic choices there! Congrats!!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 15, 2011)

So unique looking man! I bet it sounds as awesome as it looks...don't use it too much on stage, keep her uniqueness for recording


----------



## atticmike (Aug 15, 2011)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> So unique looking man! I bet it sounds as awesome as it looks...don't use it too much on stage, keep her uniqueness for recording


 
I will never understand people keeping their quality instruments at home just for "recording". Thought we've outlived the era of studio bands ? ;P

Why would you keep all the good stuff at home and not share a good tone live with your fans? 

As long as you are not a retard, watch out and treat your instruments properly, you won't have to fear any damage or loss. 

Best example is Luke from Protest the Hero, the way he treats his instruments, you'd never guess those were on the road. 

Guessing that people have opened up a catagory of "taking on the road axes" is all a subconscious manner of getting away with treating your instruments the shittiest possible. 

There are people that have such an energetic performance, their rig / equipment won't last forever. I do respect their choices and attitude. 

However, this has become such a stereotype for musicians 

Btw, alex does it right. He has taken it on tour how it is supposed to be 

Oh and about the recording. The more you abuse your instrument shred wise, the better it'll sound over the years


----------



## dan0151 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice, guitar got me GASing for a tele again


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Aug 15, 2011)

HOLY FUCK!!!! 

I like that a hell of a lot more than the Stephen Carpenter Tele 7's... That thing is gorgeous as hell man!!! Congrats on the very sweet and very happy NGD! And I'm sure like a lot of others, this sure as hell does not help my GAS for an ESP 7-string Tele - especially since I'm trying to snag an EC-407 as we speak as well... 

Again, very cool man. Congrats and enjoy it!!! Now see if you can get ESP to start making you a signature model of that for release for us...  I'd be all over it!!!


----------



## XEN (Aug 15, 2011)

Gawd, that thing is sexy! Congrats!!!


----------



## K-Roll (Aug 15, 2011)

this is one gorgeous guitar sir! I love tellies and my next-to-be-built guitar which I'd like to start planning with my luthier should be a 7string telecaster.. something like a 50s road worn blondie.. but the only concern would be - is there any company building true telecaster bridges in 7 string formats? something like hipshot? grover? abm? has anyone seen such lately? I'd like to keep the sound as close to a telecaster as possible and there is a lot going on thanks to the specific bridge they use..


----------



## ESPfanboy (Aug 15, 2011)

Holy. Fucking. Shit. That thing is amazing!

Happy NGD


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 15, 2011)

HOLY COCK.

That's fucking beautiful!


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 15, 2011)

K-Roll said:


> this is one gorgeous guitar sir! I love tellies and my next-to-be-built guitar which I'd like to start planning with my luthier should be a 7string telecaster.. something like a 50s road worn blondie.. but the only concern would be - is there any company building true telecaster bridges in 7 string formats? something like hipshot? grover? abm? has anyone seen such lately? I'd like to keep the sound as close to a telecaster as possible and there is a lot going on thanks to the specific bridge they use..



Agile has a 7 string, tele style bridge on the T-7


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 15, 2011)

atticmike said:


> yeah, for a free custom esp tele 7, I'd be fucking greatful as hell !
> 
> Putting my hopes on this happening sooner or later to me as well
> 
> ...



The EMGS are factory 9 volt, thinking about trying out the 81-7X though


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 15, 2011)

VILARIKA said:


> Any reason why you decided on those knobs? To me they look a little odd on the guitar but shit, everything else looks amazing on the guitar so whatever haha



They actually picked those knobs for me, I just said "black". I was kind of turned off by them at first but I think I dig them now, kind of gives it an old school vibe


----------



## Blood Ghost (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow Alex, that is a seriously beautiful axe. Congratulations dude!


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, not much hasn't been said, but since I'm here I thought I would join the throngs of gushing fans. That is a truly beautiful guitar, my favorite Tele I've ever seen. It's right up my alley aesthetically, very dark and subdued colors, very raw grain. I can't say enough good things and I keep showing it to people at work, even the non-guitar players . To sum up, DO WANT.


----------



## VILARIKA (Aug 15, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> They actually picked those knobs for me, I just said "black". I was kind of turned off by them at first but I think I dig them now, kind of gives it an old school vibe



Reminds me of my Fender Strat


----------



## atticmike (Aug 15, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> The EMGS are factory 9 volt, thinking about trying out the 81-7X though



I would warmly recommend you the 81-7x, they're less preamp driven, similar to the seymour duncan blackouts.

If you don't happen to be endorsed by EMG I'd suggest you to try out the blackouts. I'm not that big on playing active pus but those are installed in two of my guitars and they rip a lot while retaining the character of passive pus.


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 15, 2011)

ssssso, that should be a production instrument


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 16, 2011)

atticmike said:


> I will never understand people keeping their quality instruments at home just for "recording". Thought we've outlived the era of studio bands ? ;P
> 
> Why would you keep all the good stuff at home and not share a good tone live with your fans?
> 
> ...



I'm not talking about studio bands, but for sure there are studio-only instruments, stuff that plays and sounds like magic and that can definitely improve the overall record, but at the same time are too "precious" for being taken on the road.

You can be the most careful musician in the world but sometimes shit happens, tried it first hand  
Even if your guitar comes thru a tour in immaculate conditions, it will still suffer from being exposed to various humidity levels and stage smoke, that surely don't make a guitar sound better. 

Even Misha has studio-only instruments, and just read yesterday that Slipknot don't take their Uberschalls outside their rehearsal room since they're too "precious", just to name a couple.

I think Alex already has some awesome NT-7 for touring, but to each one his own I guess, as usual


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Aug 16, 2011)

EliNoPants said:


> ssssso, that should be a production instrument



^This.  This should be his signature model and they should release this for the rest of us Tele 7 wishers and dreamers can finally have a sick-ass Tele 7. I would buy this one before I considered the Stef T-7 in a heart-beat. 

And Alex, I thought you were gonna try the 81-7X and the 808X's in your Stef-B8 and the H1007 you got... Did you wind up getting and trying those yet??? I think once you do, you'll automatically drop a set in the Tele as well.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 16, 2011)

Amazing guitar! Congrats Alex


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 16, 2011)

That is bloody gorgeous, glad to see it finally finished.  Wasn't it going to be red originally?

Also you definitely need to get a signature model.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh man, that thing is hot! Definitely wish they had these in production.


----------



## atticmike (Aug 17, 2011)

Thought I had seen the guitarist of deftones possessing a smiliar model.

However, less as awesome as Alex's. 
*edit* Got it


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 17, 2011)

atticmike said:


> I will never understand people keeping their quality instruments at home just for "recording". Thought we've outlived the era of studio bands ? ;P
> 
> Why would you keep all the good stuff at home and not share a good tone live with your fans?
> 
> ...




Cool story bro


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Fuck me and fuck you...

That is literally the nicest tele i have ever seen...

I thought the Garza was nice... 


Garza = 

Wade = 


p.s. i would so wait a year and a half for that thang


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 17, 2011)

http://i773.photobucket.com/albums/yy12/solniger333/08122010142.jpg

Must..resist..urge to stain black


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 17, 2011)

Dayum!


----------



## killertone (Aug 17, 2011)

Killer guitar. Nicest Tele 7 I have ever seen. I love my Nt-7 so if that has the same neck it must be killer. 

Swamp Ash is such a great wood for 7 string guitars. I have a custom Tom Anderson on order that is Swamp Ash with a maple top. Can't wait for that.


----------



## Heroin (Jun 30, 2012)

delicious

edit: woops, maybe I shouldn't have bumped this thread lol..


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 30, 2012)

I think you should have, otherwise I never would have seen this badass guitar

EDIT: and this is what he should have made his sig, I mean the one he has is awesome, but look at that thing


----------



## jake7doyle (Jun 30, 2012)

one of the best guitars ive ever seen without a doubt, how much did it set you back?


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Jun 30, 2012)

That is one of the most beautiful Telecaster/ESP/guitar I've ever laid my eyes upon.


----------



## danger5oh (Jun 30, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> I think you should have, otherwise I never would have seen this badass guitar



I concur. I have a strange obsession for Teles and this does not help.


----------



## TomRaw (Jun 30, 2012)

Not a fan of Telecasters, but I really like the way the headstock is. I'm also really pleased with the finish, it looks like a natural wood stain.


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2012)

jake7doyle said:


> one of the best guitars ive ever seen without a doubt, how much did it set you back?



Pretty sure you'll never get an answer to that.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice. Can't wait to watch you flog this wicked axe Sept. 26th.


----------



## noizfx (Jul 1, 2012)

Been having a weird Telecaster GAS since months ago... this is definitely the best looking tele I've ever seen! Not helping that GAS at all


----------



## The Only Factor (Jul 1, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> I think you should have, otherwise I never would have seen this badass guitar
> 
> EDIT: and this is what he should have made his sig, I mean the one he has is awesome, but look at that thing



Alex has said specifically that ESP wouldn't do the Tele as his sig model because Stephen Carpenter has his claim to it. Which to me, I don't understand... Just because 1 guy has it he's got the right to monopolize that particular body shape so nobody else can have or use it??? I can see why Chris Garza went to Schecter for his signature and don't blame him for it. 

Even though I'm an ESP fanboy, I think ESP is just as fucked up because for one they STILL don't have the Stef T7 here yet after enough of a demand for newer SC models and not finally bringing that thing here to the US. And secondly for going with the thick-headed idea of Stephen having a "claim" to that body shape so no one else can have it and supporting him for/on it. Come on you guys, really??? 

Either way, I'd have to say I'm much happier with the AW-7 than I would be for the Stef T7. But having an LTD of Alex's Tele would have been just as sick though. Maybe Stephen and ESP will come to thier senses and quit smoking the cheap-ass poor-town brown headache shwag weed. One - or should I say MANY - can hope anyway...


----------



## Valennic (Jul 1, 2012)

Rick said:


> Pretty sure you'll never get an answer to that.



Earlier in the thread he stated it was free. Because endorsement.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 1, 2012)

The Only Factor said:


> Alex has said specifically that ESP wouldn't do the Tele as his sig model because Stephen Carpenter has his claim to it. Which to me, I don't understand... Just because 1 guy has it he's got the right to monopolize that particular body shape so nobody else can have or use it??? I can see why Chris Garza went to Schecter for his signature and don't blame him for it.
> 
> Even though I'm an ESP fanboy, I think ESP is just as fucked up because for one they STILL don't have the Stef T7 here yet after enough of a demand for newer SC models and not finally bringing that thing here to the US. And secondly for going with the thick-headed idea of Stephen having a "claim" to that body shape so no one else can have it and supporting him for/on it. Come on you guys, really???



Yeah. It strikes me as weird too. I don't think it's that Carpenter has a "claim to it," more like ESP doesn't want more 7 string tele sigs. And, like you, I just don't get that. How many super strat sigs do they have? I mean, they released all the Whitechapel sigs, which are all superstrat shapes. In my mind, having one of them be a tele makes better business sense.


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2012)

Valennic said:


> Earlier in the thread he stated it was free. Because endorsement.



Ah.


----------



## Bower1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Why is there not more guitars like this in the world. That thing is so nice. You have great taste.


----------



## Majkel (Jul 2, 2012)

I had to register just to say: Good fucking lord.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 2, 2012)

The Only Factor said:


> Alex has said specifically that ESP wouldn't do the Tele as his sig model because Stephen Carpenter has his claim to it. Which to me, I don't understand... Just because 1 guy has it he's got the right to monopolize that particular body shape so nobody else can have or use it??? I can see why Chris Garza went to Schecter for his signature and don't blame him for it.



It makes sense from a business point of view, especially when connected to big name artists.

btw it's extremely common, Vai has 7 string signature exclusivity with Ibanez, with the exception of Munky/Korn (which required Vais approval) In fact some companies will only offer signatures in specific shapes, or refuse to do a 'new' shape (Ibanez again, Wes Borland for example)


----------



## The Only Factor (Jul 2, 2012)

xCaptainx said:


> It makes sense from a business point of view, especially when connected to big name artists.
> 
> btw it's extremely common, Vai has 7 string signature exclusivity with Ibanez, with the exception of Munky/Korn (which required Vais approval) In fact some companies will only offer signatures in specific shapes, or refuse to do a 'new' shape (Ibanez again, Wes Borland for example)



But then again, we're comparing Ibanez to ESP. The problem with anybody getting a signature model for the longest time was the fact that all Ibanez would allow was the RG body shape. That has changed recently with guys like Mick Thomson, but still it's either a mod'd RG or nothing. And for the guys in Korn, prime example. They had to get Vai's approval to get endorsed for the UV's, but not their own K7's/Apex models...

This is a different story when an artist won't allow anyone else to use a particular body shape like Stephen is with the Tele as a mass produced model. And ESP should just come out ith the T7 already here. Makes no sense to me how again 1 guy has the right to monopolize a body shape so no one else can have or use it.


----------



## SymmetricScars (Jul 2, 2012)

That is an incredibly classy guitar


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 2, 2012)

The Only Factor said:


> This is a different story when an artist won't allow anyone else to use a particular body shape like Stephen is with the Tele as a mass produced model. And ESP should just come out ith the T7 already here. Makes no sense to me how again 1 guy has the right to monopolize a body shape so no one else can have or use it.



Again, you're making a huuuuge leap of logic in your assumption that it's something Carpenter has anything to do with.


----------



## The Only Factor (Jul 2, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> Again, you're making a huuuuge leap of logic in your assumption that it's something Carpenter has anything to do with.



I don't... Otherwise I think we ALL would have seen the LTD of Alex's Tele 7 for his signature model instead of the AW-7. Co-incidence, I think not. And why else haven't ESP released the Stef-T7 anywhere else but Japan? ESP and everybody else knows that either the Stef-T7 and/or the Tele 7 Alex has would sell better than almost anything out there right now. Just think about it, the back-orders and wait times would be so much worse than when Ibanez decided to release the RG7620's ...

But I'm not complaining about the AW-7 because it's one of the most amazing guitars I've ever played and put my hands on. And I'd STILL take an LTD of Alex's Tele 7 over the Stef-T7, a much better looking and way sexier guitar by far!!!


----------



## Grack (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but I would like to see a new EX that has a 7-in-line headstock rather than the Horizon one the 307 has. Or better yet, an ESP EX-7.

But as for T7s, if they ever release them outside of Japan, I hope they keep them ESP. I would hate to see it be ruined by the production of a T-607, or god forbid, a T-*207*.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 3, 2012)

The Only Factor said:


> I don't... Otherwise I think we ALL would have seen the LTD of Alex's Tele 7 for his signature model instead of the AW-7. Co-incidence, I think not. And why else haven't ESP released the Stef-T7 anywhere else but Japan? ESP and everybody else knows that either the Stef-T7 and/or the Tele 7 Alex has would sell better than almost anything out there right now. Just think about it, the back-orders and wait times would be so much worse than when Ibanez decided to release the RG7620's ...
> 
> But I'm not complaining about the AW-7 because it's one of the most amazing guitars I've ever played and put my hands on. And I'd STILL take an LTD of Alex's Tele 7 over the Stef-T7, a much better looking and way sexier guitar by far!!!



I think you missed my point. I was just saying you're making a jump in logic by assuming that Carpenter has anything to do with the decision, rather than it being one made by ESP.


----------



## jazz_munkyy (Jul 3, 2012)

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY
ALEX, ITS SO PRETTY, CONGRATS
im gasing for a 7 string tele so bad
all i have is a custom body :/


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 3, 2012)

Aaarggh! Stop resurecting this thread. I had pretty much got over my 7 string tele gas


----------



## The Only Factor (Jul 4, 2012)

Grack said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I would like to see a new EX that has a 7-in-line headstock rather than the Horizon one the 307 has. Or better yet, an ESP EX-7.
> 
> But as for T7s, if they ever release them outside of Japan, I hope they keep them ESP. I would hate to see it be ruined by the production of a T-607, or god forbid, a T-*207*.



I whole heartedly agree about you with the EX307 not having the inline 7 headstock like the 6-string counterparts ... What were they thinking???

I also wouldn't mind either a 607 or 207 version of this Tele 7... Pickups and hardware are easy and cheap enough to get and swapping it is just as easy. The 607 would be better than the 207 obviously, but still... And even if they would have made this his signature, I think it would have been the single, stand alone model like the current AW-7 is now. Either way, I'll take one!!! 



Lern2swim said:


> I think you missed my point. I was just saying you're making a jump in logic by assuming that Carpenter has anything to do with the decision, rather than it being one made by ESP.



Maybe, and sorry if so. But either way who's ever decision it is/was is stupid and poor for both thier sakes. ESP for not making a model everyone would buy, and Stephen's for not pushing ESP to finally make a production model of it here in the US so more fans and Tele 7 admirers can have one, and ESP can still make another small fortune off the new model at the same time. 

Who knows... Like I said, many can only hope and wait in the meantime.



TankJon666 said:


> Aaarggh! Stop resurecting this thread. I had pretty much got over my 7 string tele gas



Funny thing is, even if this thread wasn't brought back to light I STILL would have had major GAS for a Tele 7 of this style and magnitude. I knew it was here and that's all it took was my eyes and mind to see it and fall in love!!! So don't feel bad man, your definitely not the only one still GAS'ing over this sexy bizitch.


----------



## themike (Jul 4, 2012)

Well first of all you probably would not get a production version of this guitar for the sheer fact that Swamp Ash is not a common, necessarily cheap wood. It also receives much more hand care with this stain and finish than a simple stain and clear that you see on production guitars.

With that being said, if you guys are super curious about them bringing the Tele to the US market - has anyone emailed ESP and asked about it?


----------



## RevelGTR (Jul 4, 2012)

What a great guitar! That headstock is awesome.


----------



## The Only Factor (Jul 4, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Well first of all you probably would not get a production version of this guitar for the sheer fact that Swamp Ash is not a common, necessarily cheap wood. It also receives much more hand care with this stain and finish than a simple stain and clear that you see on production guitars.
> 
> With that being said, if you guys are super curious about them bringing the Tele to the US market - has anyone emailed ESP and asked about it?



Ah, points taken into consideration about the swamp ash and the amount of work that would go into the staining process. But I'm sure that ESP could use something different for body wood and do a more normal stain process. But then again, Gibson did make the Voodoo series with Swamp Ash and those are really incredible guitars also. Even if ESP were to make this as a normal ESP version, it'd be the one I'd buy since trying to come across an older SRC-7 is nearly impossible along with getting a Stef-T7 here in the US...

And speaking of which about asking ESP about getting the T7's here in the US... I have called and emailed ESP several times about it and never got a response back regarding it. However, I DID see this posted on the ESP website the other day...

"*Are the models shown on the ESP Japan website available for sale in the USA?*
No, the only models shown on this website are available for sale in the USA. Models available in other countries are only available for those markets."

So ^ basically tells us that we have a better chance at getting ice water in hell before we can get any type of T-7 here in the US made by ESP, whether it's an ESP or LTD. 

Like I said, poor marketing decision on thier part.


----------



## 8track (Jul 4, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## Rick (Nov 24, 2012)

Bumped because everyone needs to see this guitar if they haven't already.


----------



## willssharkfins666 (Nov 25, 2012)

Alex, your one classy dude. That wood grain is gorgeous. Love it!


----------



## jbard (Nov 26, 2012)

The Only Factor said:


> So ^ basically tells us that we have a better chance at getting ice water in hell before we can get any type of T-7 here in the US made by ESP, whether it's an ESP or LTD.
> 
> Like I said, poor marketing decision on thier part.



You can find a non-US dealer and have them ship it to you. I got me M-II CTM Origional Series direct from Japan. Just know it won't be cheap.


----------



## j_opiate (Nov 26, 2012)

DAMN! That is tasty.. HNGD, Alex!


----------



## renzoip (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't consider myself a Tele type of guy, but that thing looks amazing, I'd love to try out one like it!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 27, 2012)

How have I not seen this until now?!


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Nov 27, 2012)

Damn, I'd be slamming some Deftones on that thing like no tommorow, When Girls Telephone Boys style


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Nov 27, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> How have I not seen this until now?!



Exactly what I was thinking. This thing is just...wow.


----------



## slenderman (Nov 27, 2012)

I wonder how much that was


----------



## fortisursus (Nov 27, 2012)

I love this staining so much. Not super glossy or "perfect". It has real character.


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2012)

slenderman said:


> I wonder how much that was



Free because he has an ESP endorsement.


----------



## Heavy_Arms (Nov 27, 2012)

Rick said:


> Bumped because everyone needs to see this guitar if they haven't already.



Appreciate thread revival, this thing is awesome!


----------



## slenderman (Nov 28, 2012)

Rick said:


> Free because he has an ESP endorsement.


 
Endorsements are WAY different than sponsorships man. Sponsorships they give you shit for free, endorsements are usually just big discounts


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2012)

slenderman said:


> Endorsements are WAY different than sponsorships man. Sponsorships they give you shit for free, endorsements are usually just big discounts



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2618266-post97.html


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 29, 2012)

Rick said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2618266-post97.html



Pwnd.

But easily one of the sexiest guitars I think I've ever seen.


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 29, 2012)

slenderman said:


> Endorsements are WAY different than sponsorships man. Sponsorships they give you shit for free, endorsements are usually just big discounts



They're usually two sides to the same deal. An "endorsement" is really just an agreement (could just be verbal) between the artist and the brand that the brand has the right to use the artist's name in promoting that brand. Sometimes the artist doesn't get anything from it, other than a spot on the brand's webpage or magazine ads, which to many up and coming artists is a good deal.

Bigger/more famous artists can usually bargain a bit more, hence the discounts and free stuff. Some artists get free stuff without endorsements, because the brands want them to use their stuff. So it is of course supposed to be of mutual benefit to both parts.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Nov 29, 2012)

slenderman said:


> Endorsements are WAY different than sponsorships man. Sponsorships they give you shit for free, endorsements are usually just big discounts



Actually it's the opposite. 

A sponsorship is when a company gives you something and usually doesn't expect anything in return. Like Nike, Nike gives us free stuff but we don't have to do any kind of marketing for them in return, it's just a write off for their business to give bands, athletes, celebrities, etc. free stuff.

An endorsement means you are "endorsing" their product, aka putting your name on it and saying that you use that product. An endorsement can be free product or artist discount, whatever the company can afford and choose to do. In return for the company giving you free/discounted product, they are allowed to use your image and likely hood to push and market their products, i.e. magazine ads, online ads, etc.

Every brand I endorse I fully back because I could never bring myself to play a piece of gear I didn't like just to get free stuff.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Nov 29, 2012)

JohnIce said:


> They're usually two sides to the same deal. An "endorsement" is really just an agreement (could just be verbal) between the artist and the brand that the brand has the right to use the artist's name in promoting that brand. Sometimes the artist doesn't get anything from it, other than a spot on the brand's webpage or magazine ads, which to many up and coming artists is a good deal.
> 
> Bigger/more famous artists can usually bargain a bit more, hence the discounts and free stuff. Some artists get free stuff without endorsements, because the brands want them to use their stuff. So it is of course supposed to be of mutual benefit to both parts.



You beat me to it but yeah, we basically said the exact same thing in two different ways hahaha


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Nov 29, 2012)

Also for anyone interested, I do not know the actual cost of this guitar, BUT on the custom shop .PDF form from ESP when you fill it out and select the options you want, it gives you an estimated total based on the specifications you select.

That being said, when I entered the specs for this guitar into the form, the form said an estimated cost of $6,900.

Anyone can download the ESP custom form and see what an estimated cost for a custom idea would be so I don't feel as if sharing that number is a negative thing.

Download the form here: http://www.espguitars.com/ESP-CustomOrder-2012.pdf


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 29, 2012)

Also I think the quotes they give you are MSRP, so I'm guessing if you ordered a custom shop instrument through a dealer you could expect to pay 30% less.


----------



## EarlWellington (Nov 30, 2012)

Such a sweet looking guitar... I love the tele shape for metal. I have the jim root tele and it's awesome. I'd love to try out one like this


----------



## Devotee (Nov 30, 2012)

That thing is beautiful, tasteful and understated.


----------



## slenderman (Dec 19, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Actually it's the opposite.
> 
> A sponsorship is when a company gives you something and usually doesn't expect anything in return. Like Nike, Nike gives us free stuff but we don't have to do any kind of marketing for them in return, it's just a write off for their business to give bands, athletes, celebrities, etc. free stuff.
> 
> ...


 

I've got much to learn haha, who all do you endorse?


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Dec 19, 2012)

Awesome guitar. They should make a production model of it and call it a Deathcaster


----------



## Aceshighhhh (Dec 19, 2012)

Jesus... that thing is beautiful


----------



## toolucy (Jan 17, 2013)

beautiful indeed. hands down best looking tele ive ever seen. Gasssssing for this


----------



## Majkel (Jan 23, 2013)

So if someone wanted to get their hands on a guitar that *looks* (let's say looks trump craftsmanship, tone etc) something like this without having to shell out almost 7k, where would you guys recommend they go?


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 23, 2013)

Majkel said:


> So if someone wanted to get their hands on a guitar that *looks* (let's say looks trump craftsmanship, tone etc) something like this without having to shell out almost 7k, where would you guys recommend they go?


 
Acacia Customs are pretty good at cloning and from what I've heard and seen on here, the quality is top tier along with the service. Prices are definitely not bankruptcy material either, which is great.

^^ My addition to the glorious necrobump of the day.


----------

